# Chicken feet



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Does chicken feet count as RMB? usually chinese supermarkets have an abundance of these for cheap prices.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I use them as a treat. cut off the nails. I would think there is way to much bone in them to be an RMB since they are basically bone and skin.


----------



## rapala (Mar 10, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> I use them as a treat. cut off the nails. I would think there is way to much bone in them to be an RMB since they are basically bone and skin.


Can we just cut of the nail and give it to the dog to eat as is? I have a 4.5 month GSD???


----------



## gEEksWag03 (Oct 25, 2012)

I believe you can leave the nails on. I have been giving them to my pup since he was 2 1/2 months and he's 4 1/2 months now. No issues ever good luck


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

rapala said:


> Can we just cut of the nail and give it to the dog to eat as is? I have a 4.5 month GSD???


yup. I cut off the nails because they are sharp and I feed them frozen.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes they are RMBs with very little M.  But they are full of other good stuff so go ahead and use them. If you feed them as a RMB meal I would use half chicken feet and half muscle meat to balance the meat-to-bone ratio.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I feed as a treat and I leave nails on.


----------

